# The Fawn Thread



## Cain714

For all the Fawns out there.....


----------



## FloorCandy

He's daring you to take his stick! I love the pic


----------



## ~StangChick~

I love Cain!! cute pic!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Bumble Bee


----------



## eliezer

i need to take new pics but here are 2 from a few months ago


----------



## lostnadrm

hmmm so is my pup fawn or buckskin?


----------



## pimpidypimp

Azizi








More of a reddish fawn


----------



## smith family kennels

chester (dark fawn w/black ticking)









Yolanda


----------



## Cain714

Thanks for posting everyone, some awsome lookin fawns we got.


----------



## K-O Player

*Felony*

This is Felony from puppy stage till now. Blue fawn.


----------



## crocro49




----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

WOW! Felony looks just like Bedlams piston.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I can play this game too! My most recent baby.. Lexus (unreg'd, supposedly Colby lines.. but definately gamebred...)


----------



## mkinnett1

Well, here again is Chief. Notice, in the first pic, both him and my son staring intently at the treat I had in my hand.


----------



## American_Pit13




----------



## JFlowersLA

Blue Note's Norah's Melody - - Jonezie


----------



## thaim




----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

Jayda


----------



## 0ni

hi here my baby


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo

Kiko







momma







baby







preggers georgy (kinda fawn/red)







tank







dixie


----------



## PatienceFlame

when she was younger her brindle showed alot more and she was a tad lighter.


----------



## xsax

here my lil nina


----------



## Nizmo

its good to see his threads/posts are still alive


----------



## dylokjai

nice fawns up in here


----------



## Niteryda06

star blue fawn...


----------



## Sydney

My pretty pretty princess...


----------



## Sandman68

Angel gaurding her treat, lol.


----------



## DarkMoon




----------



## Yuyo

/Users/Abdiel/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2010/Nov 13, 2010/IMG00225-20101114-1357.jpg


----------



## Yuyo

/Users/Abdiel/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2010/Nov 13, 2010/IMG00225-20101114-1357.jpg


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

pics from today...

5 months


----------



## Yuyo




----------



## TheStunnah

The Real STUNNAH lol


----------



## truepits92

I see alot of red nose/ champaine/ red dogs. Isn't a fawn a dog with a black nose and/or mask with a red to tan body ?


----------



## truepits92

This is Kera as a pupppupp and now
15 weeks.(the day I got her )








Her being a hush puppie!!
















at 4 months her and a harliquin rabbit named cali& her litter. cali really liked keras company and kera loved the babies... 








Kera and her stuffie








Kera BALLIN in ha glasses <3








Kera at about 9/10 months I have the date some place








Kera and nilla the day I brought nilla home. Keras about 13 months nillas 8 weeks.








they have been inseprable since. this is bout a weeks ago








































































Kera and "her babies-rat pups... oh how she LOVES everything!!!)


----------



## A.M

Simba @ 5 months old.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

truepits92 said:


> This is Kera as a pupppupp and now
> 15 weeks.(the day I got her )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her being a hush puppie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 4 months her and a harliquin rabbit named cali& her litter. cali really liked keras company and kera loved the babies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kera and her stuffie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kera BALLIN in ha glasses <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kera at about 9/10 months I have the date some place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kera and nilla the day I brought nilla home. Keras about 13 months nillas 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have been inseprable since. this is bout a weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kera and "her babies-rat pups... oh how she LOVES everything!!!)


Such beautiful photos. I love the pictures of Kera with the rabbit & baby bunnies - she has such a gentle disposition about her in all photos.


----------



## truepits92

Thank you SO much, Shes my babygirl and always will be lol now that calm tude comes in play with all the other's crazies but she holds her own in kind of a momma dog way


----------



## American_Pit13

truepits92 said:


> I see alot of red nose/ champaine/ red dogs. Isn't a fawn a dog with a black nose and/or mask with a red to tan body ?


Fawn as a marking would have a black nose/mask with the red toned body.

However many fawn dilutes exist and are posted here as well, hence the blue fawn, ect. Since it is just a fun photo thread we arn't going to bring in a jury on the matter


----------



## American_Pit13




----------



## ethan1029

*Simba*

This is Simba, my champagne, at 11 weeks


----------



## ggates415

so are fawns only found in blues or are they in any kinda.... let me rephrase that lol. i thought only fawns were in bullies? like blue fawns.. i seen red nosed fawns?


----------



## silver281gt

I am not sure if you call her red or fawn.. But she looks alot like some of the Fawns in here..


----------



## Silence

My most handsome of handsome, King Harlow.



















(Very first snow fall, we dont get snow here. He still doesn`t like it.)


----------



## American_Pit13

ggates415 said:


> so are fawns only found in blues or are they in any kinda.... let me rephrase that lol. i thought only fawns were in bullies? like blue fawns.. i seen red nosed fawns?


Fawn never started with Blues or Bullies. Fawn is an old time APBT color, so yes bullies carry the color.

There are blue fawns, red fawns, light fawns, dark fawns, dilute fawns.....


----------



## circlemkennels

My Baby Girl Cheerio


----------



## Black Rabbit

What a beautiful pup her eyes are really stunning.


----------



## circlemkennels

thanks. im very proud of her


----------



## Black Rabbit

She is so gorgeous


----------



## Bruiser's_Best

Im confused what color category would Bruiser b in?


----------



## circlemkennels

He kind of looks more of a red/chocolate color but its hard to tell in that picture


----------



## Bruiser's_Best

his whole back is that same red color someone told me he was buckskin? I have taken him to a couple of kennels and i was told he was a rare color? but idk ive always had dark red pits he is my first like this


----------



## dannie

*My apologies*

I am sorry to interrupt your thread but I am new to this and can not work out how to start a new thread? I've made an album but can not work this part out.
I would like to know if my dog is a pitbull or not?

Once again, my apologies and i hope someone can help
Regards

Dannie

I have now figured it out lol sorry


----------



## Ganja63

*my pup*

here is Baccus,6 months old.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

Lil' Tinkerbelle. We also have her nephew Sonny who is the same color.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates

*King kong Blue Fawn*

View attachment 9096


View attachment 9097


View attachment 9098


View attachment 9099


View attachment 9100
View attachment 9096


View attachment 9097


View attachment 9098


----------



## DeadStockPluto

Pretty Boy Pluto, 10 months, He thinks he's a model lol.


----------



## Ganja63

*my fawn pitbullmix 6 month*

http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k611/Heidi_Berg/100_0718.jpg


----------



## nando87

Here's Dozer, He's 14mo.


----------



## outlaw josey

*Never have known what color Josey is?*










Everyone loves Josey's color, but not sure what it really is. She is a rescue - mother was black and white. That is all I know. Would love some comments.










Josey's Mom


----------



## outlaw josey

Felony is beautiful!
Oops - I should have done a quote - Felony is back on the 1st page.


----------



## Ganja63

*fawn brindle*

my new pup Lexus is fawn brindle.
http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k611/Heidi_Berg/Lexus.jpg


----------



## NITRAM2K9

*"smoochie"*

Blue fawn, Fawn, Champagne? Smoochie (6 mo.) enjoying our first weekend w/o snow! (finally!)


----------



## NorCal Bully

Here's a quick video of my 7 month old blue fawn.


----------



## Laughter777

Laughter's Outlaw Jesse James


----------



## BusterFrWatts

Here's Bust3r..


----------



## BusterFrWatts

more of Bust3r


----------



## DR3W

my boy Chase @ 3 months


----------



## Kev.K

Bailey, from 4 weeks to 9 months.


----------



## DirtyD

Diesel aka DirtyD


----------



## KMdogs

Diesel looks great, probably one of my favorites on here. Good looking bulldog


----------



## DirtyD

KMdogs said:


> Diesel looks great, probably one of my favorites on here. Good looking bulldog


Thank you! I will be posting up his before and after conditioning pics in about a week for every body.


----------



## remymartin511

*My girl Remy (hope I got her color right, lol!)*

beautiful dogs everyone


----------



## silver281gt

Here is a pic of my girl Cali and My boy Rampage!!!


----------



## angelbaby

my blue fawn crush


----------



## Mhmmlissy

My blue fawn Gator, first picture is 5 months old









And here he is at six months old, chains were just for the picture, not a work out, and he is not on a chain either for any amount of time


----------



## IzzosMommy

circlemkennels said:


> My Baby Girl Cheerio
> 
> View attachment 8592


God I love me some cheerio , even when she was a pup =] If she ever needs a home .. keep me in mind =]


----------



## IzzosMommy

angelbaby said:


> my blue fawn crush


CRUSHHH! purdy boy =]


----------



## kodabear64

Koda 8 weeks till 7 months


----------



## MacKIV

This is Goldie around 7 months


----------



## American_Pit13

Mhmmlissy said:


> And here he is at six months old, chains were just for the picture, not a work out, and he is not on a chain either for any amount of time


You do that in black and white when he is mature and it would look like an old style tough dog photo lol.


----------



## angelbaby

my boy crush


----------



## yousefthegreat

This is Koby 8 weeks


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this is 11 weeks


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

JAYDA


----------



## anelson

My Kid....lol


----------



## b.austin

would you call this champagne?
this is Loki


----------



## Kenaii

b.austin said:


> would you call this champagne?
> this is Loki


It looks like a Light red/red nose to me


----------



## cEElint

Daisy










Dre Dogg


----------



## IzzosMommy

angelbaby said:


> my boy crush blue fawn


Lol I dont think this is crush =/


----------



## DKJACKSON

*Ooh I want to join in!!! :clap:*

Haven't been on here in almost two months- been busy with work :/, but who isnt? This is our daughter Jada (since we don't have children to call our own yet). She's approx. 3 years old now. Don't mind the cow next to her (TITAN at 6 months, approx. 45lbs now). Or their glaring eyes. They hate when I take pics of them with my phone but somehow love the digital camera haha.

Ceelint: Our dogs look like they could be cousins. Beautiful! What's their Bloodline?


----------



## BVanWhy

*Our Reese 14 weeks*


----------



## Presby

King Kenny @ 13 weeks


----------



## HeatherN

Zero- 18 weeks I'm not sure if you would consider him fawn, I think he is more of a champagne.


----------



## meubank88

What is my girl? I was told she was a blue champange fawn!!


----------



## HeavyJeep

I was told my girl is Fawn.. what do yall think<>??


----------



## DickyT

HeavyJeep said:


> I was told my girl is Fawn.. what do yall think<>??


:rofl::goodpost:


----------



## MSK

I love my FAWN!


----------



## HeavyJeep

me too MSK, me too...


----------



## jttar

HeavyJeep said:


> I was told my girl is Fawn.. what do yall think<>??


It is impossible to tell without peds. Did you get any papers with her? Did you get her from a reputable breeder? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jttar

Easy to see why you love your fawn Amanda. He is a handsome young man. Thanks for all the pictures. Love those first two shots. 


Joe


----------



## sarah.l1974

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukez

Kahlúa Wanheda
Blue-Fawn
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gho5t69x

My 2 month old


----------



## Gho5t69x

My Nala. Currently 2 months old ??


----------



## Lesaix

This is Harvey. He's a good boy.


----------



## babyiraq

Does he look legit to you or does he look mixed..
















Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneofakind77

Not sure if a anyone is monitoring this thread anymore (most recent post from 2 years ago) but, here goes anyway - Meet my baby boy, Kane...












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

